# Woohoo - Me Again For Fridays Watch



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Got this on today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

May well change to this one in the morning though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Posted this on a "what you wearing" on WUS, it has the right to be there amongst the posh watches that some on there post. All respect to those lovely watches.









Here she is.


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Got this on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Accutron,

That is one of my faves, beautiful colors.

I will have on a vintage Tudor for Friday.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Orange Monster on rubber strap. Very comfy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Havent worn the 'can' for a while so this one...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Lovely colours on Bulova and like the Seiko tuna can - an old one went for Â£165 on the auction site this week.

Am wearing my orange knight to join the usual Seiko brigade...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Breitling Chronomat Longitude today


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Seastar for me today










Cheers Mal


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Can't say


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Wearing this one today.It's hardly been off my wrist yet









I should really take my own photos of it.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan said:


> Posted this on a "what you wearing" on WUS, it has the right to be there amongst the posh watches that some on there post. All respect to those lovely watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful photo Stan: lighting is spot on. no reflections, just great!









Cracking picture of the Seastar too (very nearly had one of those







)

*OM on a Seiko Wave for me, don't have a pic though.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There seems to be some colour today so going with this......

*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*










BTW note new reduced file size down from 557.96 KB to 98.95 KB
















Thanks again George


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Can't say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No need to be shy Chris, it's not banned on here









Seiko for me today as well I think.

6319 - 6000 76**** so June '77 or 87


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and this on left, now on a blue holey strap


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

For me today on of the rarest of 218 Accutrons from 1975 - Ive never seen another one anywhere... "Snorkel 666 Feet" of course!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW note new reduced file size down from 557.96 KB to 98.95 KB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a very good quality JPEG too Mac. Great work.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

This one today










Thank you Roy I really like this.

Have a nice weekend everyone

Cheers Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

For me...this one is under going extensive tests


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> and this on left, now on a blue holey strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it when people come clean about their _`double wristed`_ tendencies and with a `religious artifact` no less


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

OK then


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that Chris - its a very nice watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > and this on left, now on a blue holey strap
> ...


Umm yes it is becoming a bit of a religion with Timex









I don't double wrist all the time but I do like to now and again.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> For me...this one is under going extensive tests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You going near some wet stuff then??


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure we are all waiting with baited breath to see your pricing on those 'Thommens Roy. I know I am.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes where is the update?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> And a very good quality JPEG too Mac. Great work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta Muchly









:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > For me...this one is under going extensive tests
> ...


No







Just trying to keep it running overnight while I work at my computer all day.









It went back to Roy because I thought there must be a problem with it







It behaved perfectly with him all last w/e and now it seems to be fine with me







... so I dont know what the problem was...maybe I just had a bad, lethargic week when it arrived.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


They can`t touch you for it























Mind you who knows what the EU are planning


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> yes where is the update?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he`s been taking time off again, he already had *5 minutes* rest in March









No commitment some people


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Wearing a white Seiko 'helmet' 6139 today. Picture borrowed from Jayhawk's Photo Database as it only arrived this morning and I have no digicam with me.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This:










Packing to go on holiday so planning watches while away.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All today's talk of accutrons has made me put mine on


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Dave, that O&W looks good on that rallystrap!









here's what's on my wrist.

Gregor


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes that Rally strap looks the business... may I ask where it came from? PM me if you like...

Friday watch update---- no watch now, instead a greasy grimy wrist from ripping the turbo off my Golf... hands are bruised and bashed and the garage is full of parts... bl**dy cars!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Nice O&W Dave, the red numbers make it almost Sinn like

Same Rally strap here









I have fallen for this one's charms, thought it would be a

watch box tart, but I really enjoy wearing it.

I am so pleased with it that I can't thank Roy enough

- I would have his babies if he asked









Have a great weekend folks

Derek


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> I am so pleased with it that I can't thank Roy enough
> 
> - I would have his babies if he asked
> 
> ...










Now you tell me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gregor said:


> Dave, that O&W looks good on that rallystrap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Yao'ed Monster gregor









I have just ordered the yellow SAT dial and type I hands for mine


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

A veritable cornucopia?










Work today so it was the 007 (Thanks Roy) but had too much Old Peculiar so ended up strapping all these on.

Thank God for small wrists.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Makky but whats on the other arm?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Nice one Makky but whats on the other arm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t forget the ankles


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

makky said:


> A veritable cornucopia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... of Nato! Look cool tho...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Posted this on a "what you wearing" on WUS, it has the right to be there amongst the posh watches that some on there post. All respect to those lovely watches.
> ...


Thanks George, just an old white T-shirt and a coolpix 990. Good kit.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

> Nice one Makky but whats on the other arm?


You had to ask me that.

Don't say I didn't warn you...










Well.. It is my gay side.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

@ JonW

Is it diesel?

You need to go HERE


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

David
















As if I diddnt need another forum to go to









great link


----------

